# Health news 25th November 2010



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2010)

*Variation in amputation rate ?shocking?*
The Diabetes UK charity says the majority could be prevented??.

??.Barbara Young, the chief executive of Diabetes UK, said "The existing situation around foot care and amputations is shocking, given that the majority of amputations can be prevented."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11832233 


*'Postcode lottery' of NHS care revealed in full*

Barbara Young, chief executive of Diabetes UK, said the charity was "seriously concerned". "This demonstrates that the NHS is failing to provide universally high quality care across the country and shows that diabetes care is still a postcode lottery," she said. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/8158059/Postcode-lottery-of-NHS-care-revealed-in-full.html

*Government publishes UK health atlas*
Some patient groups managed to identify issues immediately. Diabetes UK said it was seriously concerned to find that less than half those with the disease had received all of the nine health checks they should.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2010/nov/25/government-publishes-uk-health-atlas


*At last, a diet that actually works ? and keeps the weight off*
Now the world's largest diet study has come up with a solution: the most effective way of maintaining weight loss is to eat a high protein/low glycaemic index (GI) diet, with lots of lean meat, beans and low-fat dairy products and fewer foods high in refined starch such as white bread and white rice.

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...-formula-for-lasting-weight-loss-2143123.html


*Death-rate data helps NHS heart surgeons to lead way in Europe*
Heart surgeons in the NHS in England and Wales lead the rest of Europe, with death rates 25% lower than the average and faster recovery rates for patients, a comprehensive audit has shown.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2010/nov/25/nhs-heart-surgeons-low-mortality

*Blood pressure pills may stop MS*
A pill used to treat blood pressure could be tested as a treatment for multiple sclerosis, say scientists. They believe it could block changes in the body that may lead to MS.

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/213559/Blood-pressure-pills-may-stop-MS

*Aspirin: The Miracle Pill*
All over-45s are now recommended to take a daily dose ? we tell the story of the world?s most successful drug, more than 150 years after it was first discovered

http://www.express.co.uk/features/view/213530/Aspirin-The-miracle-pill ?>


*Risk of Alzheimer?s is linked to mothers*
Anyone whose mother had Alzheimer?s could be at greater risk of developing it than if their father had the disease, warn researchers.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1332760/Alzheimers-risk-rises-mother-sufferer.html


----------

